# JScrollPane Problem



## Megara (28. Nov 2011)

Hallo,

Habe ein Problem beim Hinzufügen einer Scrollbar in der Komponente JTextArea. Habe das so realisiert dass die JScrollPane die JTextArea enthält. Nachher beim Ausführen verschwindet die TextArea und das Ergebnis des Programms wird auch nicht angezeigt.

Quellcode

```
final JTextArea txtaAusgabeBaum = new JTextArea();
		//pnlAusgabeBaum.add(txtaAusgabeBaum);
		txtaAusgabeBaum.setBounds(10, 11, 234, 394);
		
		JScrollPane spScrollPane = new JScrollPane();
		spScrollPane.add(txtaAusgabeBaum);
		pnlAusgabeBaum.add(spScrollPane);
```

Ich arbeite mit Eclipse Indigo und dem Plugin Windowbuilder.

Danke für eure Hilfe
Gruss
Megara


----------



## Xeonkryptos (28. Nov 2011)

Übergebe doch der JScrollPane im Konstruktor die Komponente, dessen Sichtbereich es erweitern soll

```
JScrollPane spScrollPane = new JScrollPane(txtaAusgabeBaum);
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (28. Nov 2011)

Probiers so:


```
JTextArea ta = new JTextArea();
add(new JScrollPane(ta));
```


----------



## Megara (28. Nov 2011)

Danke klappt.
Hatte noch eine andere Kleinigkeit vergessen. Die Methode setBounds musste ich noch beim JScrollPane hinzufügen.


----------



## Xeonkryptos (28. Nov 2011)

Megara hat gesagt.:


> Danke klappt.
> Hatte noch eine andere Kleinigkeit vergessen. Die Methode setBounds musste ich noch beim JScrollPane hinzufügen.



Schöner und professioneller ist es, wenn man mit den LayoutManagern arbeiten. Dadurch ist dein Frame auch "resizable" ohne die statischen Positionen und deren negativ Effekt beim Resizen .


----------



## GUI-Programmer (28. Nov 2011)

Ziemlich falscher Ansatz!
Die Bounds der ScrollPane solltest du setzten (Ich nehme mal an die benutzt NullLayout, was man auch vermeiden sollte). Und danch die JTextArea mit scrlpane.setViewportView(textarea); der ScrollPane zuweisen siehe Java API:[JAPI]setViewportView(Component view)[/JAPI]

Misst, zu langsam, wurde aufgehalten!


----------



## Megara (28. Nov 2011)

Danke Jungs für eure Hilfe.
Bin noch Anfänger was GUI-Programmierung in Java angeht xD

Gruss,
Megara


----------

